# Smoked more cheese today.



## DougCA (Mar 13, 2019)

Couldn’t seem to get any smoke from the main grill to the smoke cabinet, so I put the Amazn-n in the cold smoke cabinet. 4 hours later, I pulled it all. Any suggestions on how to divide this up for vacuum sealing?

Definitely a more intense smoke than my last indirect smoke. Guessing these will have to sit for a while in the vac bag. Any issues with vac sealing different types of cheese together


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 14, 2019)

DCA, You have some color on that cheese! I always vac seal each cheese indivually,not sure but maybe the flavors would meld if they were together?


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

I have been packaging up different cheeses together for a few years now with no complaints.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Mar 14, 2019)

I'd vaccum seal two blocks together side by side. Maybe three blocks of different kinds for a gift package. Nice colour for sure!


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 15, 2019)

I always seal them up separately for convenience. 

Chris


----------



## DougCA (Mar 20, 2019)

I ended up sealing them up individually. My thought was to seal some variety packs for later in the summer but didn’t go that route. The flavor is definitely strong (which I like)!

Next batch is a block of Tillamook mild cheddar, a Cabot cheddar, and two blocks of Tillamook white cheddar presliced cheese from Costco. It has the paper in between each slice and am curious how that will turn out.


----------

